# Cocoa's First Haircut!



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

This weekend, Cocoa got his first haircut 

here is a before pic:









& here are some after pics:



























he looks chubby in the before pic lol


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

He's so cute! He does look a. Little smaller than before. Same thing with jerseys haircut


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww cute, do you think he had fun, had the groomer had cockapoos in before.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Actually, my dad cut his hair but next time, he'll most likely be going to a groomer, considering there was hair everywhere lol
& I don't think he liked it very much, but I think it was bearable. He just didn't like when certain parts were being shaved, like his legs and butt area lol


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

He's a cutie, I love his eyes.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I love the new look!


----------

